#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Speakers Corner >  >  The Return of the Annunaki

## Butterfly

This is 2012 and apparently they are coming back to rule the world,

they are tired of letting the monkeys run the asylum, so Nibiru is said to put things in order  :Razz: 

if you want to know more, follow this link: Your Own World Radio » The Return of the Annunaki: Part 2 of 2

make sure to light your joint up before listening to this,

----------


## Mr Earl

after watch this
Zeitgeist: The Movie - 2007 by Peter Joseph on Vimeo

then this
http://www.thrivemovement.com/

All very entertaining imho.

----------


## Rural Surin

The Annunaki...
Weren't they [supposedly] the ancients that were purposely hybrid by the ET types?

All creation and civilisation was manufactured by ET?
Our ancestreal predecessors?

----------


## Butterfly

when you see humans and monkeys, it's hard to see how they couldn't be manufactured by someone else

----------


## Butterfly

> after watch this
> Zeitgeist: The Movie - 2007 by Peter Joseph on Vimeo
> 
> then this
> Thrive
> 
> All very entertaining imho.


jesus, these people are a bit naive

I don't mind believing in ancient aliens, I have an open mind, but those guys seem to be preaching for nutters, even though they make good points

----------


## Rural Surin

> when you see humans and monkeys, it's hard to see how they couldn't be manufactured by someone else


Not if the simians were designed by the same source...
All part of the game - keep us guessing and pondering.

----------


## 9999

> This is 2012 and apparently they are coming back to rule the world,


While I don't dispute the fact that the Annunaki race were around and had a hand in human evolution, there's no evidence linking it to the Mayan calendar. It simply signifies the moving into the age of aquarius. Where is the evidence linking the coming af the age of aquarius with the return of the Annunaki?

----------


## 9999

> Nibiru is said to put things in order


Nibiru is that planet no one has seen that is supposed to revolve around the sun. I don't beleive it, or Planet X or whatever you want to call it. More likely, the Annunaki hail from Sirius, on of the stars on the Orion belt. Why do so many ancient monolithic artifacts lines up with Orion (ie Giza and Mayan Pyramids)?

----------


## Butterfly

^ isn't where all the Aliens are coming from ? Orion ?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> Nibiru is said to put things in order
> 
> 
> Nibiru is that planet no one has seen that is supposed to revolve around the sun. I don't beleive it, or Planet X or whatever you want to call it. More likely, the Annunaki hail from Sirius, on of the stars on the Orion belt. Why do so many ancient monolithic artifacts lines up with Orion (ie Giza and Mayan Pyramids)?


Google: Zecharia Sitchin + Annunaki + Planet X/Nibiru

----------


## Butterfly



----------


## Butterfly

Zecharia Sitchin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Zecharia Sitchin Anunnaki and Planet X Nibiru » 2012th

----------


## 9999

> ^ isn't where all the Aliens are coming from ? Orion ?


Yes buit 'Nibiru' is 'Planet X' - the same thing. It doesn't make sense. I disagree with Stitch here, there is no plant that revolves around the sun and makes a passing by earth every 12,000 years or so. The Aliens come from ORian most likey, nothing to do with the fictitious Nibiru.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Why do so many ancient monolithic artifacts lines up with Orion (ie Giza and Mayan Pyramids)?


Because the little green men come from there.  :Razz:

----------


## 9999

Stop being such a sheeple Mao. Look outside the box a bit. Science is messed up and sheeple follow it like the new religion. Which parts of the ancient alien theory do you dispute?

----------


## Butterfly

some of those artifacts found make the current "official" story hard to believe

a bit like a 911 conspiracy theory, we know the government did it, but we can't find overwhelming evidence

----------


## 9999

If you want to listen to the complete whack rhetoric search 'c2cam on youtube

----------


## 9999

The new ancient aliens series kicks off with the return of the old Mayan King who's sarcophagus lid clearly depicts him in a machine with levers and even an oxygen supply, some of the most staggering evidence supporting the ancient alien theory:

Search piratebay.org:

 Ancient.Aliens.S04E01.The.Mayan.Conspiracy.HDTV.Xv  iD-Diverge.avi

Ancient.Aliens.S04E02.The.Doomsday.Prophecies.HDTV  .XviD-DiVERGE

----------


## Butterfly

awesome, there was a Season 3 ? damn, I missed it

any link for a torrent ?

----------


## 9999

Pirate bay is down right now - I DLed series 4 1&2 this morning. Unfortunately not available on eztv.

----------


## Butterfly

it has been up and down, strange

----------

